# New Dip Kit Patterns for 2011



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is a helpful video about the camo dipping kits too - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prOzE6DiSao


----------



## Dgutter (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow! Lovin the wood grain! Especially the Red Burl Wood.


----------



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree....


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

Plenty of kits in stock - delivery time is about 1 week....


----------



## ShinJN (Apr 1, 2011)

Carbon fiber! Awesome.


----------



## leadsled (Mar 9, 2006)

How hard is it to dip a Hoyt Carbon Matrix? How many passes does it take for that complicated riser. 

I've been toying with the idea of dipping my CM but am unsure of how much trouble it is.


----------



## quinnow1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Wish they had Skulz camo


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone ever get one of these?


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

leadsled said:


> How hard is it to dip a Hoyt Carbon Matrix?


If you have never dipped anything before, i would leave it to a professional. I'm just starting to dip items myself and have been reading a hydrographics forum for a couple months. By what everyone says, bow risers are tough to do. Even for those that have been dipping for a while.


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

They do have the Skullz pattern, you have to email them to get it.


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

For what it costs, I'd have a pro do it. Less than $100 for a riser and around $150 for an entire bow.


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

skullz pattern is on their website....


----------



## jaclinto (Jun 1, 2005)

awesome.... sweet stuff....


----------



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

The guys as CamoDipKit.com are very helpful - we would recommend....


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

I see they added even more camo patterns including PINK camo dip kits...


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

buckhead said:


> If you have never dipped anything before, i would leave it to a professional. I'm just starting to dip items myself and have been reading a hydrographics forum for a couple months. By what everyone says, bow risers are tough to do. Even for those that have been dipping for a while.


Actually, this also answers my question. thanks!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

leadsled said:


> How hard is it to dip a Hoyt Carbon Matrix? How many passes does it take for that complicated riser.
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of dipping my CM but am unsure of how much trouble it is.


It requires 2 dips for the riser, 2 for the limbs...


----------



## 304boggs438 (Mar 31, 2011)

anyone kno were you can get a bow dipped proffesionaly


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

304boggs438 said:


> anyone kno were you can get a bow dipped proffesionaly


In what pattern?


----------



## 304boggs438 (Mar 31, 2011)

gun870guy said:


> In what pattern?


probobly black carbon fiber


----------



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

Black carbon fiber would look AWESOME>...


----------



## Natedawg4081 (Dec 24, 2010)

I can have an entire bow with accessories done professionally locally for $175. Even though dipping your own has its rewards, I would start with something smaller.


----------



## gsgayman (Nov 16, 2011)

304boggs438 said:


> anyone kno were you can get a bow dipped proffesionaly


A good place to start is with the local powder coaters. Many of them are starting to pick up on Hydrographics too. There are many places that you could send it but there's surely one reasonable close to you too. I have 4 within an 1.5 hours and that's in central Nebraska, population 25---.


----------



## horndog (Jan 5, 2009)

What happens when you screw up? How do you get off the bad attempt? This the first iv seen this process before.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

You sand it down or strip to the bare strata and go again.

Most people have a problem with the prep. You can end up doing the whole thing over again because of lack of attention to detail in the prep stage.

Bows = strip paint down with either a stripper or blast agent, limbs need to be carefully stripped or reduced in finish... 

If you base coat paint and dip straight to the finish that is currently on the bow, It has a tendancy to go back together too tightly and will make creaking sounds or damage the components or finish.

That's why it costs such an amount to have the process done, unless the item you are dipping is ABS plastic, you will need to prep the hell out of it. If you screw it up, be prepared to go through more materials than what is available in the dip kit. 

Every riser on earth will need to be double dipped, along with the limbs and cams, 3 meters of film goes pretty quick once you get started. I've single dipped a riser, but I'm still not happy with it and wish the customer would let me redo it 30 more times... 

The process is best taken for a full week, then you have the clear coat stage, since most clear coats fully cure in 3 stages, it can take even longer. Normally, I like to have a bow for 2 weeks or so to ensure it gets done right, if you rush it, you will redo it.... Right now, with how cold it is, spraying paint well is also getting harder... so if you are going to do this yourself, make sure you have a heated area to do it in, and shut off the heat while you spray to reduce the chances of fire.


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

4 new camo patterns just added this week.... including Trebark....


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

Camo dipped Trail Camera in TreBark camo....


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

12 new patterns added yesterday - OVER 80+ PATTERNS to chose from....


----------



## Cooter2575 (May 17, 2004)

I don't see the tree bark, would like some for Lone Wolf sticks and trail cam lock boxes.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone seen where I can get my bow dipped in Advantage Timber?


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

Phantom Mountain I think it is called....


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

eaglecaps said:


> Anyone seen where I can get my bow dipped in Advantage Timber?


I think the HC-243 pattern is pretty close to that....


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

More patterns being added for 2013... Check out the newest called QAD Vamped....


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

arrowshot said:


> More patterns being added for 2013... Check out the newest called QAD Vamped....


You can see all the designs by clicking the PATTERNS button at www.camodipkit.com


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

arrowshot said:


> You can see all the designs by clicking the PATTERNS button at www.camodipkit.com


We have some new pink camo coming for the ladies...


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

Big news coming about the dip kits next week. you guys gonna love it...


----------



## DoubleLung22 (Jun 23, 2013)

Who does dipping anyone & what are the prices ?


----------



## DoubleLung22 (Jun 23, 2013)

Nevermind I have one of these kits & it was a total mess the process is time consuming & it is very messy that cheap sprayer aint worth a dime
If anyone is interested I have some film skulls & 100 Bills & some left over chemicals this was the biggest waist of money I ever spent the guy on the cd 
makes it look easy but I use to be an automobile painter & I am here to tell you its very messy & you better have a good respirator and shop fans


----------



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

I think you just redip again...


----------



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

arrowshot said:


> You can see all the designs by clicking the PATTERNS button at www.camodipkit.com


awesome link - thanks for sharing...


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

DoubleLung22 said:


> Nevermind I have one of these kits & it was a total mess the process is time consuming & it is very messy that cheap sprayer aint worth a dime
> If anyone is interested I have some film skulls & 100 Bills & some left over chemicals this was the biggest waist of money I ever spent the guy on the cd
> makes it look easy but I use to be an automobile painter & I am here to tell you its very messy & you better have a good respirator and shop fans


 Ya there are allot of things that some can make look easy but truly are not so.


----------



## David Wallen (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone ever try dipping arrows?


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Probably look like junk after a couple shots


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

David Wallen said:


> Anyone ever try dipping arrows?


These guys dip arrows - www.camoDIY.com - I think they are called Bone Head Customs....


----------



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

DoubleLung22 said:


> Who does dipping anyone & what are the prices ?


Are you wanting to do your own dipping or pay someone?


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

orarcher said:


> Probably look like junk after a couple shots


It actually holds up well...


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

304boggs438 said:


> anyone kno were you can get a bow dipped proffesionaly


The best place...period...is water magic imaging in Tennessee. He does work that is unreal.


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

DIY.... it is not as hard as it seems...


----------

